# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung >  Talat Phahurat

## wein4tler

Phahurat ist eine Straße (Thanon Phahurat, ถนนพาหุรัด) und ein Marktviertel (Talat Phahurat, ตลาดพาหุรัด) für Textilien im Bezirk (Khet) *Phra Nakhon* der Hauptstadt Bangkok.



Phra Nakhon ist der zentrale Bezirk, der die „Altstadt“ von Bangkok, die so genannte Rattanakosin-Insel, einschließt.
Phra Nakhon war auch der Name der Provinz Bangkok, bevor sie im Jahre 1972 mit Thonburi zur heutigen „Bangkok Metropolis“ zusammengelegt wurde.
Dieser Innere Bezirk ist trotz seiner zentralen Lage bislang an keines der beiden öffentlichen Massenverkehrssysteme (BTS Skytrain und MRT U-Bahn) angeschlossen. Allerdings wird der Bezirk von zahlreichen Stadtbuslinien bedient. Dadurch ist die Lage auf den Straßen sehr angespannt. Zur Zeit ist eine Verlängerung der blauen Linie des MRT nach Westen in Bau, 2016 sollen die Haltestellen Wang Burapha und Sanam Chai im Süden von Phra Nakhon eröffnet werden.
Auf dem Chao Phraya verkehren Passagierboote. Verschiedene Fähren verbinden die Anlegestellen in Phra Nakhon außerdem mit dem jeweils gegenüberliegenden Ufer des Chao Phraya.

Ursprünglich war die Gegend während der Regierungszeit von König Taksin (reg. 1768 bis 1782) eine Enklave für vietnamesische Flüchtlinge. 1898 zerstörte ein Großfeuer das Areal und machte den Weg frei für eine Straße, die in Erinnerung an die früh verstorbene Tochter von König Chulalongkorn (Rama V.), Bahurada Manimaya, Bahulada genannt wurde, heute als Phahurat bekannt.



Viele Einwohner von Phahurat stammen aus Südasien, vornehmlich aus Indien und handeln mit Textilien.
Vor etwa einhundert Jahren siedelten Sikhs in der Gegend, die noch heute im Textilhandel aktiv sind.
Ihr Tempel, der *Gurudwara Siri Guru Singh Sabha* ist ein Wahrzeichen von Phahurat. Der Sikhtempel wurde 1933 in einer Nebenstraße erbaut.



In Gurdwaras (Gurdwara dh.:„Tor zum Guru“) beten die Sikh und halten Gebetsgesänge ab. Gurdwaras stehen allen Menschen unabhängig von ihrer Konfession offen und sind die Gebets- und Schulstätten der Sikhs, sowie  sozialer Treffpunkt.
*Aufbau des Tempels:*

*Der Nishan Sahib:*, eine auf einer Stange nahe dem Eingang gehisste dreieckige orangefarbene Flagge mit dem Sikh-Symbol Khanda.
*Der Langar:*, ein Speisesaal für alle Besucher. Tische und Stühle enthält er nur in einer Minderzahl der Gurdwaras.
*Der Darbar Sahib:*. Er stellt das Zentrum der Gurdwara dar und beherbergt den Guru Granth Sahib, das heilige Buch der Sikhs. Gewöhnlich fasst er mehrere hundert Gläubige, die dort mit gekreuzten Beinen auf dem teppichbedeckten Boden sitzen.
*Der Sachkhand:* Hier wird der Guru Granth Sahib nachts aufbewahrt.
*Nebenräume:*wie Bäder, Küchen etc. - Größere Gurdwaras verfügen bisweilen auch über Schlafräume für über Nacht bleibende Gläubige.

*Bei Besuch folgende Regeln beachten:*
1.) Die geweihten Räume betritt man mit einer Kopfbedeckung, möglichst keine Mütze oder Hut, sondern ein Tuch. Meistens stehen welche im Gurdwara zur Verfügung.
2.) Vor dem Betreten des Gebetsraumes Schuhe ausziehen.
3.) Strengstens verboten sind Genussmittel! U.a. Tabak (Zigaretten/Pfeife), Alkohol oder andere Drogen.
4.) Vor dem Eintreten in den Darbar Sahib die Hände und die Füße waschen.
5.) Möglichst im Schneidersitz sitzen. Bequemer kann man sich auch hinsetzen, aber man sollte niemals die Beine ausstrecken.
6.) Vor dem Granth Sahib muss man nicht niederknien oder sich verbeugen. Ebenfalls sind Spenden in Betrag und Art frei wählbar. Sie müssen ebenfalls nicht erbracht werden.
Gesessen wird in ungefährer Richtung zum Guru Granth Sahib, dem heiligen Buch.

Die Sikhs glauben an den einen höchsten Gott, der weder männlich noch weiblich ist. Sie glauben daran, dass Menschen und Tiere eine Seele haben, die immer wieder in verschiedene Lebensformen wiedergeboren werden kann.
Die Wiedergeburt (Reinkarnation) ist ein leidvoller Kreislauf, da die Seele viele Male den Verlust z. B. der Eltern, der eigenen Familie und des eigenen Körpers, ertragen musste.
Die Bestimmung des Menschen ist es, aus dem Kreislauf der Wiedergeburt zu entkommen und die Seele mit Gott eins werden zu lassen, in dem man den Weg der Gurus folgt und die vollkommene Erleuchtung erlangt.
Es ergibt jedoch keinen Sinn, sich mit geschehenen Dingen zu beschäftigen. Es zählt nur das Hier und Jetzt. 
Der Sikhismus geht davon aus, dass jede Tat und jeder Gedanke eine Konsequenz haben wird, und postuliert ein Naturgesetz von Ursache und Wirkung (Karma). Ein zentrales Thema ist die Überwindung des Egoismus. Laut den Religionsgründern ist das Haupthindernis für inneren und sozialen Frieden das Hängen am eigenen Ich und an weltlichen Dingen.  
Im Gegensatz zum Hinduismus akzeptieren Sikhs die Wichtigkeit materieller Bedürfnisse und deren Befriedigung. Sie lehnen die Askese entschieden ab. Vielmehr gilt ehrliche Arbeit als ein Weg zur Erlösung. Brüderlichkeit, auch mit Nichtgläubigen, gehört zu den Grundsätzen des Sikhismus, weshalb der Ertrag ihrer Arbeit auch mit anderen geteilt werden soll.
„Ein Sikh muss anderen ein Beispiel geben; er soll ein besserer Bauer, ein besserer Geschäftsmann und ein besserer Beamter sein.
Praktizierende Sikhs, vor allem männliche Religionsanhänger, erkennt man an einem kunstvoll gebundenen Turban (Dastar).
Manche Sikh-Frauen, besonders in England, tragen ebenfalls einen Dastar. Fast alle Sikhs tragen als Zeichen der Gemeinschaft einen Armreif (Der Reif wurde ursprünglich zum Schutz gegen Schwerthiebe getragen). 

Die Umgebung der Phahurat Road kann als Thailands „Little India“ bezeichnet werden und ist für preiswerte Textilien bekannt.
Darüber hinaus ließen sich hier auch Hindus und Moslems nieder.



Am 10. August 1983 zerstörte ein Feuer Bangkoks größten Textilmarkt. An die 300 Buden und 10 Geschäfte wurden zerstört.
Sachschaden: 50 Mio. Baht.

----------

